

Cisimple partners with Kickfolio to make mobile app testing... simple - krohling
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/09/cisimple-exits-beta-makes-mobile-app-building-testing-deployment-well-simple/

======
krohling
I just wanted to jump in and describe a bit of what we're trying to do over at
cisimple. We know testing is hard, specifically for mobile and automating it
with a CI process is even harder. So, what we've done is make it very easy to
select which platforms you want your tests run on and have them automatically
run every time you commit code.

We've partnered with Kickfolio so that you can also pull up your entire build
history and just click a link to interact with that build. Our hope is that
this makes it easier for mobile developers to reproduce and catch issues.

I'd love your input on what we're building and what would be helpful for your
process.

~~~
gsiener
Do you support testing multiple iOS versions (e.g., 6.0, 6.0.1, etc.)?

~~~
krohling
We currently support running on Simulator versions 4.3, 5.0, 5.1, 6.0 and 6.1

If you'd like more information feel free to reach out at kevin [at] cisimple
dot com

------
algorithmmonkey
I still get a kick out of seeing apps running in the browser. It blows my
mind. Oh, quick link if you want to try a few
<https://www.cisimple.com/featured_apps>.

------
hglaser
Continuous integration is huge, both for productivity and company culture.
Nice to see mobile dev tools start to catch up with web tools. I'll be giving
this a try for sure.

------
speedmax
Mobile startups needs to build CI and proper build process into their
development workflow.

